# Hey! Where's the link to the online B14 FSM??



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Just kidding! :fluffy: 

:cheers:


----------



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

NismoPC said:


> Just kidding! :fluffy:
> 
> :cheers:



Seriously...where is it?? I need to download that thing again!


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Please don't try to stir anything up here.


----------



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

eric96ser said:


> Please don't try to stir anything up here.


I'm not trying to stir up trouble. I need a damn service manual. Now can anyone tell me where to download it?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

You need to download it AGAIN?! What's wrong with the first time? 

ANYWAY....it's not available anymore.....check a few threads down(or on the next page)....we we're kinda using too much bandwidth downloading it from another member.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

eric96ser said:


> Please don't try to stir anything up here.


Ah man, just havin' some fun with it. Jeez!!!!


IF ANYONE NEEDS IT, PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS AND I WILL ATTEMPT TO EMAIL IT TO YOU!!! 

Or if anyone can host it, let me know.

The zipped file is 40MB, so it might take some time to email and my website will not allow that large of a file. Sorry!


----------



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

Gimp said:


> You need to download it AGAIN?! What's wrong with the first time?
> 
> ANYWAY....it's not available anymore.....check a few threads down(or on the next page)....we we're kinda using too much bandwidth downloading it from another member.


I needed to download it AGAIN because I never saved it on my hard drive because 40MB simply takes up too much space. Whenever I needed a service procedure, I would download the manual, print out the sections I needed and then delete it from my computer.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

crazy4honda said:


> I needed to download it AGAIN because I never saved it on my hard drive because 40MB simply takes up too much space. Whenever I needed a service procedure, I would download the manual, print out the sections I needed and then delete it from my computer.


That could explain why the guy got pissed off.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Wow I wish I would have known about this, I could use that handy dandy manual.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Sorry guys. The file is too big to be emailed. Roadrunner is blocking it because of the size. So if anyone wants to host it let me know. I have one guy who might have the space for it. He hosts all FSM's for the '94-'96 G20 as well as the '99-'02 G20, so I am sure one more won't hurt.



crazy4honda said:


> I needed to download it AGAIN because I never saved it on my hard drive because 40MB simply takes up too much space. Whenever I needed a service procedure, I would download the manual, print out the sections I needed and then delete it from my computer.


How small is your harddrive? 40mb is nothing.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

i really really want it
i had it downloaded but i had to format my HDD and now i found out it was removed? why? and who removed it? someone please help me

ive got a 40 gb hdd, ill download it with no problem...


----------



## akkhandelwal (May 15, 2004)

Did any one figure out the link to download the FSM. I am looking for FSM for Sentra 98 GXE. Checked Nissan site, but it seems they do not have it in electronic form, so even taking a oneday subscription will not help.

I saw several links on some other forums, but they are all dead. 

Can some one help.

Thanks.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i have it, and i can host it, but its a one day only thing. i need my bandwith.  so. ill reply with a link soon as its done uploading.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, i almost forgot about it  here it is.

http://nelp.net/slayer/FSM.zip


----------



## akkhandelwal (May 15, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> yah, i almost forgot about it  here it is.
> 
> http://nelp.net/slayer/FSM.zip


Thanks a Lot. I was able to download it.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> yah, i almost forgot about it  here it is.
> 
> http://nelp.net/slayer/FSM.zip


Many thanks, been looking for one for ages


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> yah, i almost forgot about it  here it is.
> 
> http://nelp.net/slayer/FSM.zip


 You da man, slayer!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks Slay!! :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

kingsentra said:


> why? and who removed it?


The member who posted the link did it without the permission of the site owner, who had to pay a lot of money for the transfers. Therefore, the admin/mod team had it removed.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> yah, i almost forgot about it  here it is.
> 
> http://nelp.net/slayer/FSM.zip


Thanks. I had no way to host this as it was too big more my free hosting site.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> yah, i almost forgot about it  here it is.
> 
> http://nelp.net/slayer/FSM.zip


Wow thanks alot been needing this had to reformat the computer the other day and lost it.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

when i downloaded the fsm, it has two folders named "sentra 1996" and both have the same things in them. i was just wandering if they're different at all or the same (they both appear to be the same but figured i'd ask to be on the safe side). well anyway thanks for hosting that :cheers: , now my haynes can collect some dust.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

i use my haynes manual as a supplement to my FSM...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Deleted the mess I created and reopened the thread. My apologies to anyone who was offended.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Closing it again just cuz... well, what else is there to talk about!?


----------

